# Affordable 5 inch DC ducting?



## DustyM (May 16, 2016)

Title pretty much says it all. I'm awaiting delivery of a steel SDD, which come with a 6" outlet and 5" inlet. I'm trying to avoid choking this down to 4 inch pipe immediately, and am looking for solutions to run 5" ducting (converting down to 4" right by the tools). All my tools are currently harbored by the center of my shop (planer, jointer, table saw), but I'll likely run two more branches to spots where I'll eventually have a miter saw station and lathe station.

I've checked Oneida's website: the 26 gauge ducting isn't too bad of a price, but the fittings are brutally expensive. Are there more affordable options for 5" solutions? I tried to find 5" DWV PVC, but with no luck. By my current thinking, I'll only need 3-4 elbows and 2-3 wyes: should I just bite the bullet and fork out the cash?

All suggestions appreciated!


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

If your blower is >1000CFM I would use 6" ducts. Readily available in PVC.


----------



## DustyM (May 16, 2016)

> If your blower is >1000CFM I would use 6" ducts. Readily available in PVC.
> 
> - rwe2156


The blower is less than that (though I may upgrade in the future). I didn't want to go to 6" ducting mainly because I've been warned (through Oneida and elsewhere) not to reduce the pipe on the return to the separator (though reducing from the separator to the tool is acceptable).


----------



## Hermit (Oct 9, 2014)

If you have a nearby a/c wholesaler they'll have it or can 0rder it for you.


----------



## YesHaveSome (Sep 10, 2017)

I was looking into this a while back and found that 5" snap loc is pretty affordable and readily available at the BORG.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

There's a reason you didn't find 5" DWV, it isn't made. Since you threw in "affordable" I'd say the snap lock is going to be your best approach. Be sure to seal the seams with foil tape, and get the heavier stuff (26 gauge).


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

This is one of the cheaper places I've found: http://www.blastgateco.com/Spiral-Pipe-and-Fittings.php

It does get a little more expensive after adding in s&h as well as crating but if you're able to go there, it's a tough deal to beat.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Oct 30, 2013)

Home Depot has 5 inch metal duct work, they just don't carry it in the stores but will ship it to the store for free. That will probably be your cheapest option. 5 inch seems to be the bastard size and not that much is available, everything is 4, 6, or larger.


----------



## d38 (Sep 6, 2017)

If 5" is what works best for you, check your local HVAC dealer. 
Or if a Grainger store is nearby, they sell Greenseam brand snaplock and fittings. 
Its 24-26 gauge depending on diameter, and its got a propriety foam seal pre-installed on seams and the female end (may be great for HVAC, might not be a good enough seal for DC suction). 
https://www.grainger.com/content/general-catalog?pagelabel=3159&search=6PGC8


----------

